# Simps Gon' Simp . . .



## Silkycoils (May 15, 2019)

https://www.wmar2news.com/matterfor...-being-deceived-by-a-russian-mail-order-bride

  Serves his  right!

Please, if someone could help me embed the article . . .this is rich!


----------



## Theresamonet (May 15, 2019)

Lol @ At him getting scared at her demanding that $500 for a coat like a possessed woman. Lol

But how long does it take to get a green card? It seems like she started acting a fool too soon. She was back in Turkey in 3 mos. And why can’t the get divorced?


----------



## january noir (May 15, 2019)

Wow.  All that education and dumb as hell.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 15, 2019)

But $400 at Walmart and $900 at Bed Bath and Beyond really isn’t a lot of money... 
$500 on a coat?  but he can go all the way to Russia for a wife? 

What- They were supposed to shop at Aldi’s and Craigslist once they got married? 

Men kill me

Stop trying to chase expensive women and stay in your dusty busted lane. Yeah we can have the whole would you go on a date to a fast food joint to prove my character but I’m low key bougie. PERIOD If you can’t maintain my living conditions from where you got me and either upgrade them from there then KIM.


----------



## OhTall1 (May 15, 2019)

> “I met her in 2013. I used a mail order bride website called Elenasmodels.com. *Even though they used the term ‘mail order,’ no one actually arrives in the mail,” Farley said.*


He does realize that they never arrived in the mail, right? 
Maybe he should get one of those life sized dolls.


----------



## bellatiamarie (May 16, 2019)

Chile bye.  He want the federal government to look into this??? They better not waste my good tax dollars on this nonsense.  Take the L fool.... you got played.


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 16, 2019)

january noir said:


> Wow.  All that education and dumb as hell.


Pretty much.

A black math professor at an HBCU is going to Russia for a bride?  Just silly.  He did the math for the number of women vs men in Russia.  He could've counted the number of black women right here but that makes too much sense of course.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 16, 2019)

It’s trickin if ya got it.  And his dumb trickin  married a hoe half his age  that he had to put a down payment on and thought his middle aged penis  was go cancel the balance due.  

An THEN  instead of just taking the L in silence, he took his  on the white mans tv to let the world know that the best and brightest of black men out here making it rain stacks upon stacks on mediocre white hoes _and want a trickin refund. _

So much can’t.

Them Russian broads know their worth and got a petty streak a mile long.  I love it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 16, 2019)

prettyinpurple said:


> .  He could've counted the number of black women right here but that makes too much sense of course.


He didn’t want a black woman.
I missed that he taught at a HBCU.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 16, 2019)

Not one iota of sympathy!


----------



## NijaG (May 16, 2019)

Lol..... he said there are 10million more women in Russia than men.

So basically, his subconscious logic is that these women will be so desperate for marriage, that any woman he picked should be eternally graceful for him rescuing her from singlehood.

He picked a young woman he could have fathered age wise. Obviously he didn’t do enough research.

A Russian 20yrs old is equivalent of U.S. 35 yrs old. A lot of these older American men think they are getting some young malleable woman they can mold. 80%  of the time, the joke is in them.


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 16, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> He didn’t want a black woman.
> I missed that he taught at a HBCU.


I hope the entire campus is clowning him.


----------



## Laela (May 16, 2019)

wow... he teaches at a black school and goes clear across the world to get him a white woman. Serves him right...


----------



## Laela (May 16, 2019)

prettyinpurple said:


> I hope the entire campus is clowning him.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 16, 2019)

Nobody on the internet has sympathy for this dude, I love it


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 16, 2019)

I’m sure she returned that stuff from Walmart and BBB for cash. He should’ve never left her alone with his stuff once he saw he couldn’t trust her. 

I’d take this L to the grave. He’s foolish for thinking law enforcement or the government would get involved. Getting on tv takes the cake. No one else thinks this is a good scam. I expect those men who conspire against women to fall for something like this. Can’t remember what they’re called.


----------



## Silkycoils (May 17, 2019)

prettyinpurple said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> A black math professor at an HBCU is going to Russia for a bride?  Just silly.  He did the math for the number of women vs men in Russia.  He could've counted the number of black women right here but that makes too much sense of course.



Exactly!!!! He's a special type of lame!


----------



## prettyinpurple (May 17, 2019)

Laela said:


> wow... he teaches at a black school and goes clear across the world to get him a white woman. Serves him right...


Pretty much.  If he doesn't have tenure and is up for it soon, they oughta judge him on this silly decision.  It's a terrible example to set at an HBCU so shrugs.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 17, 2019)

Boyyy, yo extra dumb  
Congratulations, you played yourself.


----------



## Laela (May 17, 2019)

I just showed DH the video and he was floored... he says he hopes those kids don't take his math class...cause his math is off.. 




prettyinpurple said:


> Pretty much.  If he doesn't have tenure and is up for it soon, they oughta judge him on this silly decision.  It's a terrible example to set at an HBCU so shrugs.


----------



## intellectualuva (May 17, 2019)

Lol. @ him trying to get someone to press charges for theft and still being married to her. 

I also don't understand. He dealt with a Russian site, but went to Turkey to meet her parents and give them money. Then gave her 2K and put her on a plane to Turkey at the end? I wonder how that conversation went.

And where did all the furniture go? No way she shipped that overseas. I assume they weren't living together in the end if she was able to do clean the apartment out without him knowing.

@thinking a 20 year old has intentions of being a faithful wife to a 42 yr old nerd. Sadly I'm bet some black women in his life was comforting him..helping him lick his wounds.


----------



## brg240 (May 18, 2019)

Welp







I hope that girl is living well in Siberia


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (May 18, 2019)

Reminds me of Gregory Porter.  Plus he was in football in the past.  You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 19, 2019)

I don't see him as a victim.  Dude wasn't  in love. He sent her a scientific questionnaire.  He approached love as if it were just about obtaining a compatible woman! It was all cold and clinical thus so was she.

I suppose I can feel sorry that he allowed that out of desperation but otherwise, he is a grown man and respected professor of a University, he has to know how to assert himself. Nope he allowed this to happen it appears versus some elaborate hoax. She approached love like it was a bank account that could constantly fill up so that she could stay and be that "woman". He basically  bought a bride and is mad that the exploitation was on both ends instead of him just getting what he wants.  Maybe next time take the statistics  and spreadsheets out of it and actually  get to know a woman.

 Oh and in all his q & a questions dude couldn't  find a match closer in age? Or was he just looking for a person to be on his arm for bragging rights?  Welp, she thought her youth earned her his money.  They were both trading on something the other valued.  He thought he could exploit her youth whole having an instawife (add water and shake  ) and she thought he could pay up to exploit her youth.


----------



## JFemme (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Cheleigh (May 19, 2019)

Three-year courtship? Ol' girl was playing the long con. 

Not sorry for this idiot.


----------



## msbettyboop (May 20, 2019)

I want to laugh but also I want to roll on the floor laughing my ass off. Whatever shall I do...


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 20, 2019)

msbettyboop said:


> I want to laugh but also I want to roll on the floor laughing my ass off. Whatever shall I do...


Why not do both?


----------



## Chicoro (May 20, 2019)

*Jonathan thinks very differently,* in fact his thoughts are usually unconventional. My impression was to talk about math as you might’ve thought but we talked about life. Specifically about politics, dating, places among other things.

*Below are few points I picked up from Jon which stood out for me in our conversation:*
-*Obama is a war criminal. He should be charged for murder.*
-*Marriage isn’t worth it for men, it’s actually a mistake.*
-Alimony should be eliminated.
-*Feminism is harming women.*
-The skills required to be a successful politician are not the same skills that are required to run a state successfully, that’s the problem.

https://www.greyjabesi.com/ep30-dr-jonathan-farley/


----------



## Chicoro (May 20, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/profile/jonathandavidfarley

[...] *Jonathan gained tenure at Vanderbilt University, Tennessee in 2003; however, after receiving death threats from Ku Klux Klan-supporting terrorists, Jonathan was obliged to flee his home and job in Tennessee*

(Do ya'll know how hard it is to win a tenured position at a university? But, then he leaves due to KKK threats? But, there is no legal action noted indicating that he fought for his job, his livelihood.  Yet, he puts up a legal fight for the Russian lady. You don't fight for your job but you fight for $50,000. Sounds inconsistent to me. Hmmm....)

I'm going to the Russci thread for sustenance.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Below are few points I picked up from Jon which stood out for me in our conversation:*
> -*Obama is a war criminal. He should be charged for murder.*
> -*Marriage isn’t worth it for men, it’s actually a mistake.*
> -Alimony should be eliminated.
> ...


I already knew Jonathan was trash but it's nice to have confirmation. He's mad at Obama because he came out of a white vagina and he's mad at women because he can't get into a white vagina without paying for it.  


Chicoro said:


> [...] *Jonathan gained tenure at Vanderbilt University, Tennessee in 2003; however, after receiving death threats from Ku Klux Klan-supporting terrorists, Jonathan was obliged to flee his home and job in Tennessee*
> 
> (Do ya'll know how hard it is to win a tenured position at a university? But, then he leaves due to KKK threats? But, there is no legal action noted indicating that he fought for his job, his livelihood.  Yet, he puts up a legal fight for the Russian lady. You don't fight for your job but you fight for $50,000. Sounds inconsistent to me. Hmmm....)
> 
> I'm going to the Russci thread for sustenance.


D. Whiteman threatened and ended Jonathan's livelihood so his response was to save up his nickels and dimes and buy himself a docile white woman slave wife.  Then when the oldest trick in the mail order bride book fleeced his wallet, he in all his sucky sucky wahhh wahh failure, went to the white powers that be to get a refund for his clownery.

Literally supposed to be the best and brightest and he's a middle aged petulant child who lashes out at everything except the white man he wishes he could be.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> *Jonathan thinks very differently,* in fact his thoughts are usually unconventional. My impression was to talk about math as you might’ve thought but we talked about life. Specifically about politics, dating, places among other things.
> 
> *Below are few points I picked up from Jon which stood out for me in our conversation:*
> -*Obama is a war criminal. He should be charged for murder.*
> ...



Oh they are showing her face now  .
Meh, dude is an idiot, or he just doesn't  know how to communicate in a traditional way and is autistic or something.   Sounds about right.  To me I am thinking:

He picked based on some spreadsheet questions, instead if love,  but is shocked that water sought it's own level in the form of a cold woman with her own requirements   ...
He believes that he can get a refund for investment through courts c/o his carefully saved receipts (as if relationships are insured) proving fraud and of course  preventing her from getting her citizenship.  He didn't  get his full investment why should she? She should love him, not want her citizenship, or money ...or love.  She should be happy to have a man and be in the U.S because those statistics in her country were harrowing  . Never mind there are other choices here  .
His mindset: seek woman, check.  Make sure woman doesn't  leave: find woman in a desperate position (statistics of women to men as he states in beginning article), check. Make sure woman follows all my rules, check. Wait? Where's  my money and why does she seem to hate me, I thought she'd be desperate and grateful? 
Naturally  someone with that mindset has to hate women.  Everything seems to be her fault. He holds no accountability in this.

Oh and someone unreasonable and heartless would have similar irrational views in other aspects of life including political views, etc.


----------



## Chicoro (May 20, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I already knew Jonathan was trash but it's nice to have confirmation. He's mad at Obama because he came out of a white vagina and he's mad at women because he can't get into a white vagina without paying for it.
> 
> D. Whiteman threatened and ended Jonathan's livelihood so his response was to save up his nickels and dimes and buy himself a docile white woman slave wife.  Then when the oldest trick in the mail order bride book fleeced his wallet, he in all his sucky sucky wahhh wahh failure, went to the white powers that be to get a refund for his clownery.
> 
> Literally supposed to be the best and brightest and he's a middle aged petulant child who lashes out at everything except the white man he wishes he could be.









​*"Literally supposed to be the best and brightest and he's a middle aged petulant child who lashes out at everything except the white man he wishes he could be."*

This is so strongly emanating from him, it's palpable.










Walk out and away from this man, Sisters. No need to run.
​


----------



## Laela (May 22, 2019)

Meanwhile authorities are looking for this guy (didn't think it necessary to start another thread). I'm curious about the female simp ...


*Man Sought After Bilking Georgia Woman He Met on Dating Site Out of $80,000: Police*
POSTED 9:53 AM, MAY 21, 2019, BY CNN WIRE
 UPDATED AT 12:17PM, MAY 21, 2019

Police are searching for a man accused of bilking an Georgia woman he met on a dating site out of over $80,000, television station WGCL in Atlanta reported on Tuesday.

According to Gwinnett County Police Department, the woman says she met a man on the popular dating site Match.com. The two interacted and met the same day.

The woman says the suspect told her that he was a millionaire and within a week, convinced her to marry him and buy a house together, according to police.


The woman then gave the suspect more than $80,000 to use toward the purchase of a home and furniture. Upon receiving the money, he cut off all contact with the woman, investigators said.

A detective assigned to the case later learned that the man, identified as 35 year-old John Martin Hill, lived in an apartment in Duluth with another woman and child. He recently purchased a 2014 BMW and painted it black.

Investigators also determined that Hill had changed his name over five times in the past two-and-a-half years and is accused of committing similar crimes in Virginia, Delaware, Maryland and New Jersey.

Hill has an active warrant in Gwinnett County for theft by deception. He’s currently on the run.

If you have any information on his whereabouts, you’re asked to contact the Gwinnett County Police Department at 770-513-5300.


----------



## NijaG (May 22, 2019)

^^^^
 The main difference is I don’t think they actually got married before the house buying and money lending. Then he cut off contact almost immediately once he got the money.

The woman is a fool too. I wonder what her ethnicity is.


----------



## chocolat79 (May 22, 2019)

So much with that story.  Unfortunately,  it's in the Atlanta area,  which makes sense,  although it could happen anywhere. But if he was the millionaire he claimed,  why he need her $80K? Plus,  why the need to get married so quickly AND buy a house? If you're a millionaire in ATL, you're doing great vs. being a millionaire in NYC/LA/SF. Dude should've already had a house.  Again,  geography plays a role.  

She's foolish for sure, so I hope she learned her lesson.


----------



## Laela (May 23, 2019)

GA has company.. lol.. And they caught him... 

Police are calling him a "serial swindler" because he's also wanted in 4  other states for similar schemes. Match.com .. Harmony... people just need to be careful on any dating site.

_Hill has changed his name more than five times in two and a half years, and is also wanted in Virginia, Delaware, Maryland and New Jersey for similar schemes, authorities said._




chocolat79 said:


> So much with that story.  Unfortunately,  it's in the Atlanta area,  which makes sense,  although it could happen anywhere. But if he was the millionaire he claimed,  why he need her $80K? Plus,  why the need to get married so quickly AND buy a house? If you're a millionaire in ATL, you're doing great vs. being a millionaire in NYC/LA/SF. Dude should've already had a house.  Again,  geography plays a role.
> 
> She's foolish for sure, so I hope she learned her lesson.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 23, 2019)

Atlanta has problems for sure but stop making it sound like this nonsense comes with the territory. This ain't got nothing to do with Atlanta. It's loneliness and desperation. Same as in the fake medical thread.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 23, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I already knew Jonathan was trash but it's nice to have confirmation. He's mad at Obama because he came out of a white vagina and he's mad at women because he can't get into a white vagina without paying for it.
> 
> D. Whiteman threatened and ended Jonathan's livelihood so his response was to save up his nickels and dimes and buy himself a docile white woman slave wife.  Then when the oldest trick in the mail order bride book fleeced his wallet, he in all his sucky sucky wahhh wahh failure, went to the white powers that be to get a refund for his clownery.
> 
> Literally supposed to be the best and brightest and he's a middle aged petulant child who lashes out at everything except the white man he wishes he could be.


100%


----------



## Laela (May 26, 2019)

I hear you; but, Atlanta has had its fair share of dating scammers likely because it's always in the list of top cities for singles, not that it's an "Atlanta" thing. Remember this ? 
*DOJ: Metro Atlanta residents stole $1.5M in online dating scam*

I also think that mail-order-bride sites are scamming vehicles as well, as in OP, preying on desperate, lonely people. I mean, Trump himself is a "_victim"_.. lol 
________________

*Romance scams are rampant in the US*
Online scams are widespread in the US, and are more popular than any other type of consumer fraud, according to the Federal Trade Commission. It estimates that Americans lost $143 million in online romance scams last year.
"Reports indicate the scammers are active on dating apps, but also on social media sites that aren't generally used for dating. For example, many people say the scam started with a Facebook message," the FTC says.
Romance con artists start by trying to steal your heart before they go for your money, it says.




Black Ambrosia said:


> Atlanta has problems for sure but stop making it sound like this nonsense comes with the territory. T*his ain't got nothing to do with Atlanta*. It's loneliness and desperation. Same as in the fake medical thread.


----------



## dancinstallion (May 26, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I already knew Jonathan was trash but it's nice to have confirmation. He's mad at Obama because he came out of a white vagina and he's mad at women because he can't get into a white vagina without paying for it.
> 
> D. Whiteman threatened and ended Jonathan's livelihood so his response was to save up his nickels and dimes and buy himself a docile white woman slave wife.  Then when the oldest trick in the mail order bride book fleeced his wallet, he in all his sucky sucky wahhh wahh failure, went to the white powers that be to get a refund for his clownery.
> 
> Literally supposed to be the best and brightest and he's a middle aged petulant child who lashes out at everything except the white man he wishes he could be.


----------



## Silkycoils (May 27, 2019)

Laela said:


> I hear you; but, Atlanta has had its fair share of dating scammers likely because it's always in the list of top cities for singles, not that it's an "Atlanta" thing. Remember this ?
> *DOJ: Metro Atlanta residents stole $1.5M in online dating scam*
> 
> I also think that mail-order-bride sites are scamming vehicles as well, as in OP, preying on desperate, lonely people. I mean, Trump himself is a "_victim"_.. lol
> ...



Good thing it's against my religion to give men money . . .


----------



## LostInAdream (May 27, 2019)

Silkycoils said:


> Good thing it's against my religion to give men money . . .


That’s all I was thinking. How does one do it?


----------

